

Evil Clown hired for stalking, threats  - Stronico
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/821591-evil-clown-hired-for-stalking-threats-and-a-pie-in-the-face

======
ChuckMcM
Hmm, as a parent this seems ill advised.

